# ASP RangeValidator problem



## Squizz (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there

I'm in the process of making a website, but my range validation is playing up.

I want the user to input a value between 1 and 20. I've set minimumvalue to 1, and maximum value to 20.

My error message appears when I put in 0 or any number over 20. For some reason, it also appears when I enter 3,4,5,6,7,8,9 - but doesn't appear for 1,2 and 10+.

I'm racking my brains and can't seem to find a solution. Can anyone help?


----------



## Squizz (Jun 18, 2008)

Fixed.

Forgot to change the value of the validator to 'type: integer' instead of the default 'type: string'.


----------

